
The Myth of Blubber Town, an Arctic Metropolis - pseudolus
https://publicdomainreview.org/2019/07/10/the-myth-of-blubber-town-an-arctic-metropolis/
======
simonebrunozzi
For the ones, like me, that didn't know: "blubber" is the fat of sea mammals.
Whalers used to hunt whales to extract blubber, then transform it into oil
(used for candles, fuel, etc).

------
triplee
Ok that was a really fun read. It's amazing how many random things like this
persist for centuries despite tons of evidence to the contrary existing.

